# L230 or ???



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

When is the next software update coming?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

The more you ask that question, the longer it will be.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

oh, so Christmas..... :lol:


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

Tech support told me in a few weeks. 229 created a whole series of new problems that didn't exist before and they confirmed that.


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

check out http://www.satelliteguys.us/'s homepage and your questions will be answered..


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

goaliebob99 said:


> check out http://www.satelliteguys.us/'s homepage and your questions will be answered..


tried that, no luck.
Only thing I could find is a link to the Pub Forums, which requires a paid membership.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Very soon now... (last I heard)


----------

